# Today's trip to the LFS



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

These photos are from today's trip to the LFS. Some are okay, some are pretty good, IMO. There's a little red bug-eyed fish with the corals that's interesting, and I think I managed to capture some of the gorgeous colors of the fish and corals. And look at the size of the baby lionfish compared to the food clip next to it.  Enjoy!

http://www.crackednuts.com/brood/tanks/october06/102106a.html


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I Love The Rams and everything else. nice pics also


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, I did get a couple of good shots of the rams, enough to show the males and females.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Your killing me!

Short-bigeye (little red fish with huge eyes), gars, corals..sigh. I want to be there!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like time for a road trip.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao yeah I wish, just went up to wausau today! I really want that short big-eye..like badly...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well get in the car then.  Give them a call and they may hold it for you if you want to go get it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

AWWW WHAT A CUTE LITTLE BIGEYE!

I love bigeyes, i have one about 3 inches and he's one of my favorite fish.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

This guy was about one inch. Very cute but evil at the same time. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> This guy was about one inch. Very cute but evil at the same time. :lol:


Evil? How so? lol

Mine is so docile and friendly! The funniest thing is if 2 or 3 people crowed around the tank to gaze in at him, he'll come over and just give everyone an individual glance waiting to see who will throw in the mysis shrimp. lol


...But at times, he does look like he's conspiring against us. So i can see the evil. :razz:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I can see the devil lurkin' in those eyes. Then again, I have something of a soft spot for predators.  I've read that they are pretty rare in the trade. Is that true?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I can see the devil lurkin' in those eyes. Then again, I have something of a soft spot for predators.  I've read that they are pretty rare in the trade. Is that true?


yep. I've actually never seen them for sale, except by a couple wholesalers who catch their own. One of em is in the florida keys and the other in long island (he collects in summer). I caught mine in the summer snorkeling and using a hand net. they're pretty slow fish. lol
I'm in love with mine though. The two fish (by bigeye and my snowy grouper) i love the most i actually caught myself, so maybe that has something to do with it. Plus, they're full of personality. If you have a big enough sw setup (they can get to ten inches), id tell you to snatch him up. If you dont, id tell you to set one up.  I know you would love him. They definitely have just as much personality as most puffers.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wish. My only sw setup is a 29g for my GSP.


----------

